# HELP!!!  From those that did the Google Money Kit...



## Magical JenK

I did the Google Money kit through QR on 03/07/07, canceled on 03/09 & received a confirmation number.  It was a $2.95 s/h fee & had 3 different charges ($9.95/$7.95/$39.95) that would come through if you didn't cancel within the 21 day trial.

Now, looking back at my CC statement it showed (what I thought was the Google kit...what else could it be??   ) a fee of $3.14 from "Keywords 4 Success" on 03/09/07.  I thought maybe the difference was tax??  (Mathmatically, it makes sense at 6.5% tax??)

Today, I looked at my statement & I have another charge of $9.53 (?) from "Keywords 4 Success."  So now I'm confused...1) I canceled within the 21 day trial, 2) Saturday wasn't my 21st day of the trial, & 3) Maybe the $3.14 wasn't from the Google Money kit???

Anyone who did the Google Money kit, can you tell me if the s/h fee you were charged 1) came from "Keywords 4 Success" & 2) if you had $2.95 charged or if you had (tax?) added to it?

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## azgal81

Looking back at my credit card here is what mine said......

03/15/2007	03/16/2007	Sale	DR *Keywords 4 Success(Services and Merchandise)	 $1.95

So I guess for some reason I was only charged $1.95 for shipping instead of $2.95. I canceled already and I told her to cancel everything. I think I'm going to call again today to verify everything is canceled the three extra offers it signs you up for worries me! My free trial time limit isn't up yet so I don't have any other charges on the card.


----------



## bartleby1

Jen - I just bumped another thread about Keywords 4 Success. I don't know if it will help you or not.


----------



## Magical JenK

Bartleby1: thank you for bumping that thread.  I did do a search, but I guess the search engine did not like me.

Azgal81: Did you call yet to confirm your cancellation?  If not, here's what happend when I called!  

Aggghh!  Update: I just called to make sure I was cancelled...they sent me to corporate...I was on hold at corporate long enough that the message was repeated 3 times to press 1 for customer service!  So I eventually waited for an operator to come on & she immediately looked up my account.

Here's where the aggghhh comes in...she can confirm that I did cancel my account & when I canceled all 3 things would have canceled.  What she cannot see is the $9.53 charge on her computer so it must be pending.  I said, well it's not pending on my credit card as it's posted.  Still, since she could not pull it up in her computer she can not tell me why I was charged, so therefore it must be pending?!

Whatever.  So my options are to wait until it's not pending in her computer anymore (ah, no) or I could fax over a copy of my statement showing the charge...yeah, I'm faxing it now!

I've been so lucky w/the trials (sans not getting credit for Gottaplay), so I guess I can't complain too much, but this part really is icky!!


----------



## azgal81

I called to cancel and then verified everything was canceled last week and was told everything was okay. This morning I had a charge for 8.95 on my credit card.  I called the credit card company for the 800 number of the charge and it was googles number. WHAT???


----------



## Magical JenK

azgal81 said:


> I called to cancel and then verified everything was canceled last week and was told everything was okay. This morning I had a charge for 8.95 on my credit card.  I called the credit card company for the 800 number of the charge and it was googles number. WHAT???



I wonder what is up w/that company??  I called the 800 number from the trial: 1-866-652-0479.  I asked to confirm that I was cancelled & they send me to corporate.  Corporate wasn't sure & I faxed them my info.

I received a phone call 2 days later w/the confirmation # of my refund of $9.53.  She said it would take 10 business days to see the credit though.  She also confirmed that no other charges would go through.

Good luck!!
Jen


----------



## azgal81

Magical JenK said:


> I wonder what is up w/that company??  I called the 800 number from the trial: 1-866-652-0479.  I asked to confirm that I was cancelled & they send me to corporate.  Corporate wasn't sure & I faxed them my info.
> 
> I received a phone call 2 days later w/the confirmation # of my refund of $9.53.  She said it would take 10 business days to see the credit though.  She also confirmed that no other charges would go through.
> 
> Good luck!!
> Jen



That's good that you are getting a refund! I'm trying not to stress out about the whole thing it's just annoying when you cancel then verify and there is still a charge! 

I did try to call the 800 number but I was on hold for awhile and since I'm at work I can't hold my cell phone up to my ear for that long without people wondering why I'm not working . I'll try calling them back later today I'm sure with it being Monday they are probably swamped in the morning! 

I'm sure I'll get a refund I'm just more annoyed then worried right now!


----------



## Magical JenK

azgal81 said:


> That's good that you are getting a refund! I'm trying not to stress out about the whole thing it's just annoying when you cancel then verify and there is still a charge!
> 
> I did try to call the 800 number but I was on hold for awhile and since I'm at work I can't hold my cell phone up to my ear for that long without people wondering why I'm not working . I'll try calling them back later today I'm sure with it being Monday they are probably swamped in the morning!
> 
> I'm sure I'll get a refund I'm just more annoyed then worried right now!



Azgal81-Did you ever get your refund for the $8.95?  I'm still waiting on the $9.53.  I need to call, but haven't had time this week.  My 10 business days was last week (Wed the 11th).  I'll call on Monday, but was just wondering about you.

Thanks
Jen


----------



## azgal81

Magical JenK said:


> Azgal81-Did you ever get your refund for the $8.95?  I'm still waiting on the $9.53.  I need to call, but haven't had time this week.  My 10 business days was last week (Wed the 11th).  I'll call on Monday, but was just wondering about you.
> 
> Thanks
> Jen



Jen - Yes I did get my refund. I called them last week on tuesday to follow up since I didn't hear anything and the person I talked to said it was processed on Monday. The refund was posted to my credit card on Friday the 13th.  You might want to call in the late afternoon that's when I have had the most luck getting right through! It's better then waiting on hold forever. Hopefully you can get it posted! 

On a side not I swear I am never doing a trial through this company/toll free number again. This is the same number for the forex trial I signed up for and they charged my credit card as well after cancellation! I'm getting a refund put it's still a hassle to have to follow up because they couldn't cancel correctly! I have never had issues with any charges after cancellation of offers except with this reg net company.


----------



## Magical JenK

OMG!  I'm soooooooo crabdogs right now!  I just checked my brand new never been used, let alone received in the mail, Disney Visa online & the frickin Keywords 4 Success has charged an additional $39.95 on my card!  This is INSANE!  I don't even have the new card yet!  I cancelled the account last week so I guess that doesn't stop them from pushing the charges through!  I still haven't received my credit of $9.53 from 1 month ago & figured I would just eat it as I didn't want them to have my new account number, but I guess that didn't matter did it.  So now I have to call & get them to AGAIN cancel this & get my $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

Wish me luck!


----------



## TREADSTONE

To all that have gotten involve in Google Money kit. STOP RIGHT NOW!!

Google does not provide any service AND OR pays people to use Google Money kit. Google Money Kit DOES NOT EXIST. Those links on your emails and pop ups do not belong to Google Ink.

IF YOU HAVE DISCLOSE YOUR BANKING OR CREDIT CARD STATEMENT TO THESE FRAUDSTERS, PLEASE CONTACT YOUR BANK TO STOP PAYMENTS BEING DRAWN OUT FROM YOUR ACCOUNTS. THESE AMOUNTS ARE SMALL BUT IS CONTINOUS.

IT IS ALSO RECOMENDED THAT YOU CONTACT THE NEAREST ATTORNEY GENERAL TO REPORT THIS MATTER. I WOULD HAVE INCLUDED A LINK BUT IT WOULD BE BETTER FOR ALL OF YOU TO "YOU TUBE IT YOURSELF" TO SEE WHATS ACTUALLY HAPPENING AROUND YOU IN THE USA. 


GOOGLE HAS NOT OFFICIALLY RESPONDED AS IT CONDUCTING THIER OWN INVESTIGATION.

FOR ALL THE DESPERATE PEAPLE OUT THERE, I GIVE THIS ADVICE! 

NEVER NEVER NEVER OPEN ANY LINK FROM YOUR EMAIL OR POP THAT YOU DO NOT KNOW. SOMETIMES IT MAY BE FROM YOUR FRIENDS. THAT TOO YOU CANNOT TRUST BECAUSE YOUR FREINDS ACCOUNTS MAY BE COMPROMISED. AND REMEMBER IF IT FEELS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE IT PROBABLY IS, FOR YOUR INTEREST AND YOUR FAMILIES AS WELL I URGE ALL OF YOU TO DO MORE RESEARCH IN FUTURE.

TREADSTONE
NETOWRK ENGINEER


----------



## jenseib

They are not getting them from pop ups or email. They are getting them from get paid to sites, where they get money to do offers. Most things are usually safe there, but when you give your credit card out, you run the risk of a  company that can't get things right. Alot of times, you think you are paying one thing, but they send an eamil with free trials to other thing included in what you got, but only the fine print wil lsay, you must cancel it all. I did something once, and called like 4 times to be sure it was all canceled and was givin conf. numbers. And luckily I never was charged for anything. But I have heard of others that can't seem to get the charges off.


----------



## rflorek

This site has more ino on the "Google Money Kit" scam:  http://hubpages.com/hub/Google-Money-System-Scam

Good luck getting your money back!


----------



## michel-penny

Its surprising they have used the word "Google" Cash Kit only to be-fool people it has nothing to do with Google Search Engine


----------



## cglaura

Just in case it wasn't noticed, the majority of this thread is over 3 years old


----------

